# Waiting for MAY anyone?? Let's wait together!



## xMissxZoiex

Anyone waiting for May to TTC??

The wait is killing me :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm till March. Are you doing IVF again or TTC naturally lovely? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Naturally for 2 years then if it hasn't happened by then we will go down the IVF route. Wyatt was a natural conception so fingers crossed we get lucky again :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Are you going straight into IVF again? X


----------



## ser523

We'll be trying in May! I'm thinking we'll NTNP in April. I'm eager to get pregnant but we'd really like to avoid the September to December time block, as everyone in DH's family has their birthdays then.


----------



## kksy9b

We are set to start in April but I won't be ovulating until the very end of the month/very beginning of May. We might NTNP on my march cycle but it would give me an EDD of dec 24th...so I'm not sure if I want to chance it lol

Its dragging by so slow! My cycles have finally regulated this month post bf'ing so I'm ready to be preggo again!!

Anything fun planned between now and then? DS turns 2 in April so we will go into party planning mode in March. DH also changes jobs in Feb but that's about it. 

I hope you get another natural BFP!!


----------



## sweetysangel8

Me!! I can't wait! Hoping the next few months fly by.


----------



## Bumpontherun

Meeeee! But getting my mirena out 4th Feb - honestly not sure i can wait once it's gone!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yes we have no choice as no tubes. We already did a fresh cycle in September but that went wrong because of a hydrosalpinx in my tube. I've been waiting for surgery ever since. Surgery is 4th feb then start drugs 6 weeks after so end of March for FET. 

Well I wish you lots of luck. Hope you get another natural conception. x


----------



## MissN8

I will be ntnp from July. These last few months have been the hardest to get through. Hoping it flies in til then.


----------



## mel102

We will be ntnp from April this will be are 3rd and final baby


----------



## arturia

May or June here, more likely June. I'm hoping I can convince the hubby I don't need bc from April on anyhow, that's when my pack ends! (We will probably not be ntnp though, we will be too busy prepping for our new house and don't want me to be pregnant while it's happening.)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi! We're end April/beginning of May too, though depending on if my hubby has to go away for work it could be mid March! Not long ladies :D x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kksy9b said:


> We are set to start in April but I won't be ovulating until the very end of the month/very beginning of May. We might NTNP on my march cycle but it would give me an EDD of dec 24th...so I'm not sure if I want to chance it lol
> 
> Its dragging by so slow! My cycles have finally regulated this month post bf'ing so I'm ready to be preggo again!!
> 
> Anything fun planned between now and then? DS turns 2 in April so we will go into party planning mode in March. DH also changes jobs in Feb but that's about it.
> 
> I hope you get another natural BFP!!

We have a few things going on, DS has his first birthday in March we are doing a cake smash photo shoot and a little party for him. Then my birthday and our 9 year anniversary are in April then we are going on holiday in May where we will start TTC :D



4magpies said:


> Yes we have no choice as no tubes. We already did a fresh cycle in September but that went wrong because of a hydrosalpinx in my tube. I've been waiting for surgery ever since. Surgery is 4th feb then start drugs 6 weeks after so end of March for FET.
> 
> Well I wish you lots of luck. Hope you get another natural conception. x

Thanks Hun!, good luck with the surgery!. All the best for your upcoming cycle! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Anyone else dreading TTC? I don't want to be obsessive again :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like you have a busy, but fun few months! I loved doing the cake smash for DS's first birthday...but he was not a fan of icing between his fingers so didn't really dig in a lot lol

I just got a little glimpse of the tww last cycle when we wound up in it, unplanned. I have to say, it was actually kind of nice to be in it as crazy as that sounds. Just the anticipation of maybe i am, maybe i'm not. I was not a POAS addict at all with DS but all I wanted to do was order some cheapies to start peeing. I think because it's our last baby, I just want to enjoy it for what it is. I also think that because I know I CAN get pregnant, that worry and stress is gone so it's a bit more fun getting to symptom spot. Also helps that DH is on board this time, where as before he wasn't. I'm sure if it takes more than a couple months I'll be saying a different tune lol


----------



## Matoes

Hi all,

Delighted to have found this forum and to be on this "waiting" journey together. 

I had a complete molar pregnancy this time last year. It was my second pregnancy, I have a little girl who is 20 months. My hcg levels began to rise again in April and I started chemo in May. Unfortunately it took 6 months of treatment for my levels to return to normal. We have to wait 6 months of being at normal hcg levels since the treatment finished before we can try again... May! This has been such a long (and often very dark) road that I can't believe I'm nearly (hopefully!) at the end of it. I fear every monthly test that my levels will rise, but thankfully 4 months of normal levels so far.

Really hope that this wait brings you all BFPs and little bundles of joy. xx


----------



## kksy9b

Matoes- so sorry to hear about your loss and medical issues since. I'm glad you've had 4 months of normal levels and hope you can start trying again in May!


----------



## fxmummyduck

June here! :) would love to wait with you all!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi FX!


----------



## AliJo

We're going to start TTC in May as well! Trying to pass the time by focusing on weight loss and college! Only 3 more months to go!! I'll be graduating the first week of May so it needs to get here already!


----------



## fxmummyduck

kksy9b said:


> Hi FX!

Hiya!! Hope you're ok! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Doing great over here!

Ladies, we are another month closer to trying! If my cycles fully regulate back to normal, we might actually try at the very end of march (would be ovulating around the 30th)...which is next month! Feels very very close now and I can't wait!


----------



## MissN8

That's exciting kk! I am so happy its feb too because this is a shorter month and we are one month closer to trying.


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm May!! Our honeymoon happens to fall right when I'm ovulating whoop!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy- that's awesome!! Hopefully you can have a honeymoon baby- would be the ultimate souvenir to bring back!

MissN8- its pretty ironic that February feels like it will be the longest month for me to wait. Thankfully I'm distracting myself with birthday party planning and trying to get as many out of the house activities planned as I can.

How many kiddos is everyone wanting to have? This will be our last one and I'm kind of hoping it will be another boy!


----------



## AliJo

We want to have four children! I come from a larger family and have always wanted four children. People call me crazy every time I say it. OH is an only child and wants to be part of a bigger family. I don't mind if we have another boy next time, but we both really want a girl!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I would love three. I am 27 so I might be late to the game but I still want to try. 
I would love to bring home a baby bump from the honeymoon! That would be the best souvenir ever!! 
Half of me wants may to hurry up and get here so we can get to baby making. The other half of me wants may to not come so quickly because I'm so not ready for the wedding! Aahh!


----------



## kksy9b

Wedding planning is a lot of work but I'm sure it will all come together!


----------



## Jordan86

Hey!

We're WTT until May too, I have to go abroad for work in May so we decided that it would be easiest to wait until that's out of the way and then to start trying!

It's going to slow though, I just want to get going now!!


----------



## kksy9b

Talked with my DH and it looks like we are going to try next month! Probably more of a NTNP since the due fate would be in the holidays but I am still SO excited! I hope you all Dont mind if I stay here with you


----------



## MissN8

That's great news kk! Of course you can stay here. We would love 2 but I will be just happy with one for now. Don't mind whether it's a boy or girl although think a girl would be nice. Something about a mother and daughter bond I am so close to my mother although doesn't mean everyone is the same as long as babba is healthy.


----------



## arturia

We ended up decided to NTNP sooner too. Specifically April. I blame my massive broodiness. On the plus side, while I don't remember a lot about my cycle (I've been on hormones for years) my estimated fertile period should cover approximately the week after my birthday. So I can hope for a birthday BFP, I guess? Haha.


----------



## 4magpies

Had my surgery yesterday! Let the 6 week countdown to starting drugs begin! Hoping to have embryo transferred end of April so will be PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) then and hopefully find out if it worked in May!


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news!! Out of curiosity- why are you waiting the extra month between drugs (and assuming retrieval) and embryo transfer?


----------



## Matoes

KK and Arturia - excellent news that you've decided to start sooner. Fingers crossed and hope it all works out for you.

Have to wait to get clearance from oncologist before can try again....May will be the absolute earlier, though I'll be turning 41 then so really not holding out much hope that anything will happen naturally.


----------



## kksy9b

Will you try naturally for a bit or will your doctor intervene from the start?


----------



## 4magpies

kksy9b said:


> Awesome news!! Out of curiosity- why are you waiting the extra month between drugs (and assuming retrieval) and embryo transfer?

We aren't, we aren't having retrieval we have a frozen embryo. Im waiting six weeks to start drugs as my doctor wants my body fully healed before we start. I then down regulate, have a period and then build my lining with estrogen then start progestrogen before transfer.


----------



## kksy9b

Ahh...I see...thank you for explaining! wishing you all the best!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jordan86 said:


> Hey!
> 
> We're WTT until May too, I have to go abroad for work in May so we decided that it would be easiest to wait until that's out of the way and then to start trying!
> 
> It's going to slow though, I just want to get going now!!

:wave: Hey! I'm from Nottingham to!



AliJo said:


> We want to have four children! I come from a larger family and have always wanted four children. People call me crazy every time I say it. OH is an only child and wants to be part of a bigger family. I don't mind if we have another boy next time, but we both really want a girl!!

I want 4 babies aswell, I come from a big family and DH is an only child. 

I'm torn on what gender I'd like because I'd love to experience a baby girl but then again I want to use all of my sons tiny baby clothes again because there all soooo cute!. So I'll just settle for a full term what ever gender baby :haha:



kksy9b said:


> Talked with my DH and it looks like we are going to try next month! Probably more of a NTNP since the due fate would be in the holidays but I am still SO excited! I hope you all Dont mind if I stay here with you

Woohoo! So exciting! Of course you can stay here!! We're all in this together :D



4magpies said:


> Had my surgery yesterday! Let the 6 week countdown to starting drugs begin! Hoping to have embryo transferred end of April so will be PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) then and hopefully find out if it worked in May!

How are you feeling after surgery hunny? I hope all went well and your recovering well xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I was doing ok till this morning but now think I have an infection so off to hospital this afternoon. Just my luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh no! Good luck Hun!


----------



## kksy9b

oh no...i hope you start feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Matoes

Hi KK, thanks for your question - will get bloodtests done next month with Dr and if everything seems okay will try naturally for a few months, if nothing is happening will get intervention.


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like a good plan :thumbup: getting the blood testing done is very reassuring (I had it done in December) and hope all comes back normal!


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Talked with my DH and it looks like we are going to try next month! Probably more of a NTNP since the due fate would be in the holidays but I am still SO excited! I hope you all Dont mind if I stay here with you

Ahh yay! So pleased for you kksy9b! We'll be TTC buddies as we're going back to TTC in March- DH is no longer being sent away, more just some weeks here and there! So happy and excited! Here's to moving over to first tri quickly :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! That is amazing news curiosity! So happy that you won't have to spend such a lo g stretch away from each other! Here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! When is your cycle set to start? Mine should be around March 16th


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Yay!! That is amazing news curiosity! So happy that you won't have to spend such a lo g stretch away from each other! Here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! When is your cycle set to start? Mine should be around March 16th

Mine should be starting March the 8th, not much of a difference! Of course it's possible it'll be a bit later as I'm starting agnus castus next cycle. I hope we can be bump buddies too! I bet you're really happy you have been able to bring it forward :happydance:


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Yay!! That is amazing news curiosity! So happy that you won't have to spend such a lo g stretch away from each other! Here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! When is your cycle set to start? Mine should be around March 16th

Mine should be the 8th of March, not much difference! Mine could even be a bit later as I'm starting agnus castus next cycle. I hope we can be bump buddies too! I bet you're so happy you've been able to bring ttc date forward :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Oh good, we can be cycle buddies too!! 

Is your doctor recommending the AC? I would be wary of starting it without their recommendation. My doctor put me on it in November and it took 3 cycles before it started to work. But in those cycles, I had worsening problems, including anovulatory cycles. Another gal on here started taking it on her own and it has completely messed her cycles uo. She took it 3 months, I believe all anovulatory, stopped it in december, had another off cycle and now this month appears to finally be ovulating again. 

Obviously if you need it, then definitely take it. But I would absolutely recommend talking with your doctor first and be prepared for it to means your cycles up for the first few months.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi Hun, I am a bit weary of it yes... I have taken it in the past just to get piece of mind when my cycles first messed up, I took it straight for 2 months and half a cycle after that, the half cycle I had a normal cycle... I would like to check with docs but worried they won't take it seriously. In the uk they don't recognise that lpd exists :( how're you doing with yours now you're taking it? X


----------



## kksy9b

that sucks that they don't take it seriously. That's one reason why I love my doctor- she is very hands off but as soon as you raise a question or concern she is quick to act. I went in to see her and she put me on b6, vitex and ordered blood work. Since the tests all came back normal, she said if we aren't preggo in 4 months that she will start intervention and not make us wait a year. 

It took 3 cycles before i saw improvement. Granted my period started RIGHT after I started taking it so there wasn't much time for that one.Those 3 cycles each seemed to get worse. But for the last 2 cycles my ovulation has been very strong and hormones finally seem balanced post weaning. My LP has lengthened from 9 days to 12. AF is due next Wednesday and I'm hoping to see LP at 13 or 14 days this cycle. All in all it has turned out well for me. I was about to stop taking it when it finally kicked in.

How long is your LP normally?


----------



## ~curiosity~

I'm glad it's working well for you :) the last thing you want is to be worrying about your lp when TTC! My lp is just about 10 days at a push. It has been as bad as around 9 sometimes. The last time I had ac I had a 13 day lp! Your doctor sounds brilliant. When I saw mine before about it she said as long as you're having AF you have nothing to worry about and they wouldn't run tests until we had been trying for a year with no luck :( on a plus note we're getting so close, time will fly til next month :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

I hope it helps get you back at 13 days! Mine was always 14 but my body is still trying to recover post pregnancy (2 years later...)

Gals, do you have anything (trip, hobby etc) to help you make the time pass easier? I'm starting to go stir crazy!


----------



## ~curiosity~

I'd be interested in hearing people's tips! I am focused on buying our new house and work but I'm thinking about TTC all the time! Family know it'll be soon too which makes me that much more impatient:dohh:


----------



## OhHappyZ

I have TONS of stuff right now to keep my brain occupied. Wedding in May, honeymoon in May, running my business, all my siblings having babies and helping them out, buying and selling personal cars, saving up for a house, cleaning and preparing the current house for my whole family to use as theirs during the wedding, training for a half marathon. Please, I will share if someone wants to take some off my plate hahaha


----------



## kksy9b

Wow! That would keep someone busy for sure! I'll take the honeymoon off your plate lol. Have you booked your trip yet?


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi :flower:

Hope you don't mind me joining the group! We've decided to get my mirena out May and start NTNP and let nature takes its course...

We recently got engaged also so I am wedding planning too but it's not going to be for a couple of years yet. 

Look forward to catching up with everyone :thumbup: :coffee:


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome bumbleberry!


----------



## OhHappyZ

We have the condo booked, just waiting to book the flight. Bumble, I planned my wedding to be two and a half years after I got engaged and I cannot believe how fast time has gone by!! Only a few months left I can't even believe it!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Bumble :wave:


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! How is everyone's wait going?


----------



## sweetysangel8

The wait is driving me nuts. Sorry for my pity party but I have 40 day cycles, it looks like I won't be ovulating until the last week of may. I know I should be thankful for starting in may either way but I was hoping id ovulate the beginning of may when we first decided on may. I tried to conceive DH of trying in April when I will ovulate around the 18th but he still wants to wait.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sorry sweetyangel- I know that is super frustrating. I was the same way- I wasn't going to ovulate until the very end of April/beginning of may (we were going to start in April). Thankfully my hubby has agreed to start in march rather than waiting another month.

Is there a reason your DH is holding out to May? My hubby was the same way with our first and it came down to him being scared. This time though he is much more open to it


----------



## sweetysangel8

He's concerned about having a baby too close to Christmas/January. But I told him you never know if I will get pregnant the first cycle or not. I'm hoping he will surprise me and go for it April. Plus another concern I have is he has a business trip at the end of May and will be gone a week, so I'm concerned about him missing my window all together. 

I've had baby fever for about 5 years so I'm going crazy. He's been thinking more logically this entire time and financially things are finally lining up so he's felt more comfortable about it all over the past year.


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds a lot like us before our first! We waited 5 years, I was ready, he was still nervous...in yhr end it will all work out! Hopefully he will go for it in April or at least not miss your May window!


----------



## arturia

I know how you guys feel with the baby fever, it is overwhelming sometimes. I'm just so, so eager to start and am just counting down the weeks until my bc goes into the trash.

While I'm not too sure on exactly how my cycle will play out (I think I remember it being slightly long, maybe 31 days? Never paid much attention when not trying to get pregnant. Don't even know when/if I ovulate either.) I am expecting to o the week of my 30th birthday. Likely going to be fertile right after it.

I'm still hoping he'll agree to move it up again. Wouldn't it be so cool to be taking a pregnancy test that week instead? If not... 5 more weeks of bc, 5 more weeks. *scribbles 'x' across days on calendar*


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm with you on th baby fever!!! My brothers girlfriend is big and pregnant and I'm sooo jealous lol I can't wait to be pregnant again!! But at the same time I feel like I must be mad wanting to do it for a third time so soon :haha:

I'm expecting to ovulate between the 20th-23rd I'm hoping to O a little sooner as we fly back from our holiday on the 22nd lol


----------



## sweetysangel8

I know how that feels. I'm jealous of every person I come across with a baby bump! It's insane! At the same time I'm also afraid of being pregnant the same time as others in the family. Anyone have any experience with this? My husband's brother got married last year 2 months after we did, but his wife is the attention mooch type and she was just fuming that we were getting married before her (they got engaged about 6 months before we did). Even though they haven't expressed any interest in getting pregnant for at least a year (she has baby fever but he doesn't want kids yet but she's the type that what she wants she gets), I'm scared to death I will be pregnant the same time as her and that she will make things hell for me around DH family. I'm trying not to worry about it, but it is a fear of mine.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sometimes those things are avoidable sweety. 

My other brother announced she was pregnant as we were mid way through our IVF cycle and we were due 3/4 weeks apart, my son was very premature and died during my 2 day labor and was stillborn. It was extremely difficult as my nephew was born a few days before my sons due date. I didn't meet him until he was almost 1 and I was pregnant with my second son.

Xxx


----------



## sweetysangel8

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I don't blame you one bit for not meeting your nephew right away. Praying your next pregnancy goes smooth. Are you trying in May as well?


----------



## arturia

That's sad MissZoie. :cry:

Sweety, it hasn't happened to me yet, but I wouldn't be super surprised if my hubby's sister ends up getting pregnant shortly after we do. (or before...) I know she wants to as her best friend has kids now. Luckily I don't think I'd be too put out, we hardly ever see her except on holidays.


----------



## sweetysangel8

I think that's one thing I keep telling myself to keep my sanity on that subject. We only see them mostly at holidays so hopefully it won't affect me as much as I think it will.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so sorry miss zoie- I'm glad you have your rainbow baby with you now :hugs:

My beat friend announced her pregnancy halfway through mine and I was super excited. Another good friend will be trying in may/June and I so hope we can be bump buddies. I think having someone in your life who is going through the same thing you are is amazing. Someone you can relay ups and downs to who really understands and supports because they are going through the same thing. Of course, that person needs to be nice for it to work ;)


----------



## sweetysangel8

I would absolutely love to have someone close to me pregnant at the same time, but I don't think any of my close family/friends are planning on trying any time soon. My sister in law and I have never really been on speaking terms. Just small talk to get thru the get together we are at. So if anything it would maybe give us something to talk about, but that didn't happen when we were both getting married so I'm not sure.


----------



## arturia

kksy9b that's awesome that you might have a bump buddy. No such luck here. I have a friend who is trying, but she JUST moved across the country. Everyone else already has their family, except for my hubby's sister.


----------



## kksy9b

Sweety-I hope your SIL doesn't give you too much of a fuss. Sorry you all aren't close :(

Arturia- bummer with your friend moving! Do you think your SIL will be ready anytime soon?

Got my thermometer in the mail today and my FF account all set up. Starting tomorrow...3 weeks to trying!


----------



## fxmummyduck

kksy9b said:


> Sweety-I hope your SIL doesn't give you too much of a fuss. Sorry you all aren't close :(
> 
> Arturia- bummer with your friend moving! Do you think your SIL will be ready anytime soon?
> 
> Got my thermometer in the mail today and my FF account all set up. Starting tomorrow...3 weeks to trying!

Can't believe you're only 3 weeks away from trying!! It feels so far away for me at the moment. Really not sure I'll be ready in May :(


----------



## kksy9b

FX- I really think once you get settled into your house you will feel a lot more prepared! How is house hunting going?

And thanks! It still feels a long way off but I know it will go quick


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yeh it will fly by I reckon!

We've found a house we love, but as foreigners we don't know how strong our application will be, but dh was great and put a really good application in, so all we can do is wait and keep our fingers crossed. If we do get it, we can't move in until 18th March so that's a huge stress and a bummer.


----------



## arturia

kksy9b- Not sure. I think they were only planning to wait a short while and because of money, but she's also a lot younger so she's got time to think on it. Either way we aren't that close so we wouldn't make good bump buddies or anything, haha.


----------



## loub127

Hello May waiters!! I'm going to join in the waiting game!

Me and hubby are pretty much ready to TTC #2. My little boy turned 3 in Jan and I think we're both ready for another (although technically already have 2 as dh has an 11 year old dd but she doesn't live with us)

My nexplanon implant runs out March but we're due to go on a big family holiday to disneyland paris in May and we thought me being pregnant would make it a bit more difficult!

So as soon as it's near the end of May we will be TTC! 

Conceived very quickly with ds so hoping that the same will happen this time, although we're both a bit older now! I'm 33 and dh is 40!

Hoping time goes fast! :) x


----------



## arturia

loub127 said:


> Hello May waiters!! I'm going to join in the waiting game!
> 
> Me and hubby are pretty much ready to TTC #2. My little boy turned 3 in Jan and I think we're both ready for another (although technically already have 2 as dh has an 11 year old dd but she doesn't live with us)
> 
> My nexplanon implant runs out March but we're due to go on a big family holiday to disneyland paris in May and we thought me being pregnant would make it a bit more difficult!
> 
> So as soon as it's near the end of May we will be TTC!
> 
> Conceived very quickly with ds so hoping that the same will happen this time, although we're both a bit older now! I'm 33 and dh is 40!
> 
> Hoping time goes fast! :) x

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck to you loub!

Arturia- even if you aren't good bump buddies, hopefully you could get closer once the babies were here so the cousins could have fun playing together :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

sweetysangel8 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I don't blame you one bit for not meeting your nephew right away. Praying your next pregnancy goes smooth. Are you trying in May as well?

Yes we are :) I'm hoping we have a short time TTC and a smooth and long pregnancy xx



loub127 said:


> Hello May waiters!! I'm going to join in the waiting game!
> 
> Me and hubby are pretty much ready to TTC #2. My little boy turned 3 in Jan and I think we're both ready for another (although technically already have 2 as dh has an 11 year old dd but she doesn't live with us)
> 
> My nexplanon implant runs out March but we're due to go on a big family holiday to disneyland paris in May and we thought me being pregnant would make it a bit more difficult!
> 
> So as soon as it's near the end of May we will be TTC!
> 
> Conceived very quickly with ds so hoping that the same will happen this time, although we're both a bit older now! I'm 33 and dh is 40!
> 
> Hoping time goes fast! :) x

Welcome Hun!! We are also waiting until our holiday in May, I don't want to travel pregnant. Morning sickness while stuck on a plane sounds hell :haha:


----------



## arturia

kksy9b-True enough. I don't really expect her to be too far behind us, so we'll see.


----------



## loub127

xMissxZoiex said:


> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I don't blame you one bit for not meeting your nephew right away. Praying your next pregnancy goes smooth. Are you trying in May as well?
> 
> Yes we are :) I'm hoping we have a short time TTC and a smooth and long pregnancy xx
> 
> 
> 
> loub127 said:
> 
> 
> Hello May waiters!! I'm going to join in the waiting game!
> 
> Me and hubby are pretty much ready to TTC #2. My little boy turned 3 in Jan and I think we're both ready for another (although technically already have 2 as dh has an 11 year old dd but she doesn't live with us)
> 
> My nexplanon implant runs out March but we're due to go on a big family holiday to disneyland paris in May and we thought me being pregnant would make it a bit more difficult!
> 
> So as soon as it's near the end of May we will be TTC!
> 
> Conceived very quickly with ds so hoping that the same will happen this time, although we're both a bit older now! I'm 33 and dh is 40!
> 
> Hoping time goes fast! :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome Hun!! We are also waiting until our holiday in May, I don't want to travel pregnant. Morning sickness while stuck on a plane sounds hell :haha:Click to expand...

I agree! We've got a long journey, travelling from home to London and then on the eurostar to Paris (6 adults and 4 children) not something my pregnancy hormones would cope with! :haha: Plus it would mean missing going on all the rides with ds and he'd be so upset if I couldn't join in!x


----------



## MissDoc

I'm joining in on the May train! I'm 32, OH is 35, and this will be our first. We've sort of TTC'd here and there, but always go back to waiting, primarily because my OH has wanted it to be the "right" time or other stressors going on making it difficult. We will be TTC in earnest starting in late May, which is also our 6 yr anniversary, so that helps the mood!


----------



## lesondemavie

Mind if I join in here? Need a place to wait for AF to return after MMC. Happily expecting the witch sometime in March, but you never know. I say we'll get right back to ttc after that, but it has been very emotional for both me and DH. We might NTNP until we know I'm regular again, so it might be May by the time we're back to ttc.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Missdoc!

Welcome lesondemavie, so sorry to hear about your MMC :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies! I'm waiting until mid May to go back on clomid. We just had a m/c on the 14th so needed a break. We have 11-12 weeks. For the time being I'm working on my health and getting some stuff sorted so I can reduce as much stress as possible.

Arturia- my sister got pregnant 6 months after me. But had her ds early so there's 3.5 months between them. We went from not talking for about 2 years to talking almost everday. We take our sons out together almost weekly. Our babies really did bring us together.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome and sorry for your loss lesonde. 

I took my last BCP yesterday so just waiting till CD1 then I'm off to TTC (well assisted conception to be precise). My 2WW won't be till the end of April at the earliest though. Lots of drugs to take between now and then.

I hope everyone's wait goes quickly. My wait seemed ages back in sept after our failed IVF but now it's here it seems to have come really quickly!


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck 4mag!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Hey krissie how are you doing?

That's awesome that your kids helped mend your relationship with your sister. My sister and I didn't speak for a year, but I decided to mend things while I was engaged bc I just really didn't want that hanging over the wedding and her not being there is something I could never take back.


----------



## 4magpies

kksy9b said:


> Best of luck 4mag!!

Thank you. Feeling very nervous!


----------



## kksy9b

Do you wait for CD1 before starting your medication? Are you doing a frozen or fresh cycle?


----------



## 4magpies

I start medication on cd21 this cycle. It's a frozen cycle x


----------



## arturia

Krissie-That's kind of sweet. :) I could hope the same happens with us, but I haven't ever been close to my SIL. Still, mutual baby could be something to connect with.


----------



## meggabear

Me! hoping to have a successful try!


----------



## arturia

Yay! Took my last BCP on Saturday, just waiting for my withdrawal now. I was on an extended length cycle but only took 2 months this time, so I'm not -quite- sure when my bleed will be. On this stuff I was starting Wed or Thurs but on my previous BCP (normal 28 day) I had it on Tuesday. Today I'm picking up OPK strips off of Amazon to use this cycle, to verify I'm having a normal cycle. Although I've read that waiting one cycle is recommended, they say only for predicting your due date more easily. I admit, I don't care. They'll date it during a scan if I get pregnant the first round.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ladies, we can TTC the MONTH AFTER NEXT!!! Whoa time is flying!


----------



## button05

Hi ladies! Can I join you all? We will be TTC a sibling for our little girl who is nearly 1 :) not long to wait now!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Button! Our LOs are just a few days apart in age!! Xx


----------



## sweetysangel8

How's everyone doing? I'm hoping the next 2 months fly by. I'm having a hard day today. Two of DH cousins just announced they are pregnant and as much as I want to be happy for them, I'm very upset. I've been waiting 5 years to finally get to the point that we can start and everyone around us is pregnant. Total is up to 6 pregnant family members and every time someone announces I feek like I die a little inside.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: sweety! It is a hard journey when it seems everyone else is getting what you want. I have a couple people getting ready yo have babies this spring and summer and I'm really dreading it. 

I'm doing good. I've lost 8.6 lbs and I'm feeling really good. I'm hoping to get down even further before ttc the end of May. Focusing on my diet, yard and ds has really helped ease the desire to start ttc right now.


----------



## sweetysangel8

I wish I could do some yard work but we are still covered with snow. Its suppose to be in the 50s this week so hopefully spring will finally be here.


----------



## krissie328

We been having sunny weather in the 60s. It was almost 70 yesterday! Ds and I played outside and worked in my gardens about 3-4 hours. Today is mid 50s and raining. So I guess all my plants are getting a good dose of water. And I need to go grocery shopping anyways. I've been avoiding it. :haha:


----------



## sweetysangel8

Send that weather to me! I'm in the upper Midwest so winter loves to hang on


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea! I definitely don't think I'd like to live there or the northeast. I don't like winter at all. Someday I hope to move to a more temperate climate but for now I'm stuck here. 

This is actually uncommonly warm. But I won't be complaining about that. :haha:


----------



## sweetysangel8

If it wasnt for family I probably wouldn't live here. Way too cold. Today actually almost hit 50 so I'll take it lol


----------



## OhHappyZ

I can't believe how quickly time is going!!! I feel like March just started, and we only have one week of March left!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Irk!! It's going so fast!!.

My LO just had his first birthday yesterday!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Aww happy birthday baby!!


----------



## kksy9b

aww..happy birthday to your LO!! Did you have a party for him? My little guy turns 2 in three weeks :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes we had a lovely little party with close family. He really enjoyed himself and he has been totally spoiled by everyone :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

We're planning to start in June! Mainly to avoid Dec-Feb birthday as we have so many family birthdays plus Christmas and we can't really afford another birthday around then! :blush:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know what you mean! I'd like to avoid another birthday around March/April/May because they are so busy for us with birthdays, I'd like to not be completely skint at the start of the summer lol


----------



## OhHappyZ

May is NEXT MONTH!!! I dont know about the rest of y'all but I am so excited!! It's pretty funny, I've been working out and getting super fit and eating healthy and basically i am in the best shape of my life, and it's just hilarious to me that I might have a gigantic belly soon. Like all this effort for the wedding and then POP! Haha ok....i might be chatty because I'm a lil nervous. How are you girls feeling?


----------



## BabyBlondex

Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;


----------



## krissie328

Somehow I got unsubscribed from here!!

Happy late birthday to your little guy Zoie!! 

Afm, I am so excited to get started. It feels like it is dragging. At most we have 6 weeks left of waiting. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Yay krissie!!! Did you all decide to stick with may for a clomid cycle? Or going to keep NTNP u til later in the year?


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Yay krissie!!! Did you all decide to stick with may for a clomid cycle? Or going to keep NTNP u til later in the year?

I think I am going to do clomid in May. We both really want this now and when thinking about it I have never got pregnant any cycle I have ovulated on my own. And my biggest reason, every time I think I have started ovulating the cycle we try it turns out to be annovulatory.


----------



## kksy9b

i'm so excited and hopeful for you that your next clomid cycle will bring you your sticky bean :hugs: i think it's a great plan to just go for it :)


----------



## krissie328

I do too! I have forced myself to wait over the last year for a lot of reasons. One of which was I just didn't quite feel ready. But now I really do feel ready. I am still nervous, but I think that is natural. I know I o on clomid and we can get pregnant with it. So might as well stick to what works.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:

Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!

How's everyone doing? X






BabyBlondex said:


> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;

Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???


----------



## krissie328

Happy birthday Zoie! I turned 30 last week and really want to have a baby this year too!


----------



## AliJo

Happy birthday Zoie! One of my close friend's birthday is today as well. She also just turned 26! 

I've only peeked in a few times to see how everyone is. I've been so beyond stressed out with the final semester for my associates in nursing. After next week things calm down. I'll be done with classes for the most part. I actually have a lot to get done before tomorrow morning but I wanted to take a second for myself since I just got my son laid down a few minutes ago. 

May is next month, so TTC has been on my mind a lot! I'm actually going to have two chances next month! My cycles are usually 25 days. If I get pregnant the second time it would make for a great father's day gift! I won't be able to hid it long enough if I get pregnant the first time.


----------



## BabyBlondex

xMissxZoiex said:


> Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:
> 
> Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!
> 
> How's everyone doing? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;
> 
> Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???Click to expand...

I'm so glad! You were the first bnb friend I had!! &#128522; Can't believe that you've finally got your baby I'm SO happy for you! How is he doing??

And I'm really good thank you Hun verrrry busy between looking after my 2 monkeys and working but ey ho my life's a whirlwind haha! No not ttc Hun i wish I was though I'm so broody!!!!!!! How is everything with you? &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## xMissxZoiex

BabyBlondex said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:
> 
> Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!
> 
> How's everyone doing? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;
> 
> Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad! You were the first bnb friend I had!! &#128522; Can't believe that you've finally got your baby I'm SO happy for you! How is he doing??
> 
> And I'm really good thank you Hun verrrry busy between looking after my 2 monkeys and working but ey ho my life's a whirlwind haha! No not ttc Hun i wish I was though I'm so broody!!!!!!! How is everything with you? &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...

I can't believe it either :haha: he is so unbelievably perfect! The perfect child, everything I dreamt of and more. Can't believe how lucky we have been and you'd never know he was 9 weeks premature. 

We are great, looking forward to our first family holiday abroad in a few weeks then we start TTC again. I've promised DH I won't go crazy with OPKs and such until after Christmas but we will see about that :haha: I'm sooo broody too,move got a niece due in 2 weeks and I can't wait to get my fill of newborn cuddles!. 

How are you and the kiddos?? Xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm hoping to get another baby in before I'm 30. I'll be gutted if I dont x


----------



## kksy9b

happy belated birthday zoie! hope you had a wonderful day!

Ali- congratulations on being in your final semester! when are you done with your classes? what are the next steps for you with your career?

4mag- when is your next FET?

AFM, i am doing really really well. i've been off bnb for the last several days getting ready for DS' birthday party. it went off without a hitch and i'm so happy with how everything turned out. his birthday is Tuesday and DH is taking the day off work so we can all go down to the zoo together. looking forward to a fun family day getting to celebrate our little guy. On the trying front, AF has left the building so i'm gearing up to O in about a week so we are going to be getting to the fun part of the month shortly :haha: Super hopeful for this month.

can't wait to follow everyone as we get closer and closer to May!


----------



## AliJo

Kksy - Thank you!! It's so crazy to think that I'm also done! Actually this week is my last week of classes! Then just have to do my preceptorship!! My next big step is really finding a job that fits with my lifestyle. I don't mind using daycare but I refuse to let it be the majority of the time. I am going to go on and get my BSN and eventually I would really like to get my masters as well. My greatest desire is to work with in pediatrics or women's health/OB. It may be a few years before I get to that, but until then I'm going to try to get as much experience as possible. It would be easier if my hubby didn't work overnights. It's almost impossible to work overnights as well when he is. Which is about the only shift you can get starting out. 

AFM - I'm getting kind of reckless. Since May is just around the corner I maybe just ignored the fact that I was in my fertile period according to my cycle tracker. Whoops.. lol


----------



## AliJo

Kksy - Also, best of luck this O!! I have less than 4 weeks! AF expected 4/23 and O expected 5/4! Short cycles.. pretty much have to get busy as soon as AF leaves the building!


----------



## BabyBlondex

xMissxZoiex said:


> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:
> 
> Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!
> 
> How's everyone doing? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;
> 
> Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad! You were the first bnb friend I had!! &#128522; Can't believe that you've finally got your baby I'm SO happy for you! How is he doing??
> 
> And I'm really good thank you Hun verrrry busy between looking after my 2 monkeys and working but ey ho my life's a whirlwind haha! No not ttc Hun i wish I was though I'm so broody!!!!!!! How is everything with you? &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe it either :haha: he is so unbelievably perfect! The perfect child, everything I dreamt of and more. Can't believe how lucky we have been and you'd never know he was 9 weeks premature.
> 
> We are great, looking forward to our first family holiday abroad in a few weeks then we start TTC again. I've promised DH I won't go crazy with OPKs and such until after Christmas but we will see about that :haha: I'm sooo broody too,move got a niece due in 2 weeks and I can't wait to get my fill of newborn cuddles!.
> 
> How are you and the kiddos?? XxClick to expand...

Wow amazing &#128512; 9 weeks premature?? Bless him I bet he was teeny weeny! I'm so excited for you ttc again! How did oh find pregnancy and labour?? &#128522; The kiddies are good Hun! Cheeky little devils they both are if I'm honest haha &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## 4magpies

kksy9b said:


> 4mag- when is your next FET?
> 
> AFM, i am doing really really well. i've been off bnb for the last several days getting ready for DS' birthday party. it went off without a hitch and i'm so happy with how everything turned out. his birthday is Tuesday and DH is taking the day off work so we can all go down to the zoo together. looking forward to a fun family day getting to celebrate our little guy. On the trying front, AF has left the building so i'm gearing up to O in about a week so we are going to be getting to the fun part of the month shortly :haha: Super hopeful for this month.
> 
> can't wait to follow everyone as we get closer and closer to May!

Enjoy the zoo! I have a scan tomorrow to check my lining and if all is well I'm hoping transfer will be a week today. 

On the 5am train to the city tomorrow for my scan. Dreading it! Ergh! Super early night for me tonight after my bikini wax (because I got to look good for the doctor hahaha!).


----------



## xMissxZoiex

BabyBlondex said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:
> 
> Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!
> 
> How's everyone doing? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;
> 
> Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad! You were the first bnb friend I had!! &#128522; Can't believe that you've finally got your baby I'm SO happy for you! How is he doing??
> 
> And I'm really good thank you Hun verrrry busy between looking after my 2 monkeys and working but ey ho my life's a whirlwind haha! No not ttc Hun i wish I was though I'm so broody!!!!!!! How is everything with you? &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe it either :haha: he is so unbelievably perfect! The perfect child, everything I dreamt of and more. Can't believe how lucky we have been and you'd never know he was 9 weeks premature.
> 
> We are great, looking forward to our first family holiday abroad in a few weeks then we start TTC again. I've promised DH I won't go crazy with OPKs and such until after Christmas but we will see about that :haha: I'm sooo broody too,move got a niece due in 2 weeks and I can't wait to get my fill of newborn cuddles!.
> 
> How are you and the kiddos?? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow amazing &#128512; 9 weeks premature?? Bless him I bet he was teeny weeny! I'm so excited for you ttc again! How did oh find pregnancy and labour?? &#128522; The kiddies are good Hun! Cheeky little devils they both are if I'm honest haha &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...

He was 4lbs 0.5oz but went down to 3lbs at a week old teeny tiny but only spent 25 days in hospital. My pregnancy was brilliant I had surgery on my cervix at 14 weeks apart from that and a bit of low blood pressure it was amazing and I really enjoyed it, I found labor itself a doddle lol but ended up with an emergency section after trying to get my labor to stop and hoping LO would turn if they couldn't so I could have had a natural birth but he was determined to come cord and foot first. I got to 6 cm pretty much pain free lol


----------



## BabyBlondex

xMissxZoiex said:


> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:
> 
> Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!
> 
> How's everyone doing? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;
> 
> Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad! You were the first bnb friend I had!! &#128522; Can't believe that you've finally got your baby I'm SO happy for you! How is he doing??
> 
> And I'm really good thank you Hun verrrry busy between looking after my 2 monkeys and working but ey ho my life's a whirlwind haha! No not ttc Hun i wish I was though I'm so broody!!!!!!! How is everything with you? &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe it either :haha: he is so unbelievably perfect! The perfect child, everything I dreamt of and more. Can't believe how lucky we have been and you'd never know he was 9 weeks premature.
> 
> We are great, looking forward to our first family holiday abroad in a few weeks then we start TTC again. I've promised DH I won't go crazy with OPKs and such until after Christmas but we will see about that :haha: I'm sooo broody too,move got a niece due in 2 weeks and I can't wait to get my fill of newborn cuddles!.
> 
> How are you and the kiddos?? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow amazing &#128512; 9 weeks premature?? Bless him I bet he was teeny weeny! I'm so excited for you ttc again! How did oh find pregnancy and labour?? &#128522; The kiddies are good Hun! Cheeky little devils they both are if I'm honest haha &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> He was 4lbs 0.5oz but went down to 3lbs at a week old teeny tiny but only spent 25 days in hospital. My pregnancy was brilliant I had surgery on my cervix at 14 weeks apart from that and a bit of low blood pressure it was amazing and I really enjoyed it, I found labor itself a doddle lol but ended up with an emergency section after trying to get my labor to stop and hoping LO would turn if they couldn't so I could have had a natural birth but he was determined to come cord and foot first. I got to 6 cm pretty much pain free lolClick to expand...

You go girl!! Haha I myself also enjoy labour, quite a strange girl I am if you ask me &#128514; He sounded eager to escape! My ds was he same! I went into labour at 30 weeks was hospitalised had steroids then was on house rest until the doctors said there's a 1/6 chance of giving birth before 36 weeks, the weeks went by and I ended up gettin get Indus a day before my due date and had him on my due date I bet any money I would have went over on him aswel if I wasn't induced! The cheeky devil lol &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## xMissxZoiex

BabyBlondex said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday I'm now 26 and I'd like to have a baby while I'm 26 :haha:
> 
> Also for me only 1 more AF until we are TTC!
> 
> How's everyone doing? X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBlondex said:
> 
> 
> Zoie I hope you remember me but I just wanted to give you a high congratualtions on your baby boy! Can't believe it I'm so happy for you that you finally got there after everything you've been through! And a big happy birthday to your baby boy 1 already? That is crazy! &#128156;
> 
> Of course I remember you :D how are you??. Are you TTC again???Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad! You were the first bnb friend I had!! &#128522; Can't believe that you've finally got your baby I'm SO happy for you! How is he doing??
> 
> And I'm really good thank you Hun verrrry busy between looking after my 2 monkeys and working but ey ho my life's a whirlwind haha! No not ttc Hun i wish I was though I'm so broody!!!!!!! How is everything with you? &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe it either :haha: he is so unbelievably perfect! The perfect child, everything I dreamt of and more. Can't believe how lucky we have been and you'd never know he was 9 weeks premature.
> 
> We are great, looking forward to our first family holiday abroad in a few weeks then we start TTC again. I've promised DH I won't go crazy with OPKs and such until after Christmas but we will see about that :haha: I'm sooo broody too,move got a niece due in 2 weeks and I can't wait to get my fill of newborn cuddles!.
> 
> How are you and the kiddos?? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow amazing &#128512; 9 weeks premature?? Bless him I bet he was teeny weeny! I'm so excited for you ttc again! How did oh find pregnancy and labour?? &#128522; The kiddies are good Hun! Cheeky little devils they both are if I'm honest haha &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...
> 
> He was 4lbs 0.5oz but went down to 3lbs at a week old teeny tiny but only spent 25 days in hospital. My pregnancy was brilliant I had surgery on my cervix at 14 weeks apart from that and a bit of low blood pressure it was amazing and I really enjoyed it, I found labor itself a doddle lol but ended up with an emergency section after trying to get my labor to stop and hoping LO would turn if they couldn't so I could have had a natural birth but he was determined to come cord and foot first. I got to 6 cm pretty much pain free lolClick to expand...
> 
> You go girl!! Haha I myself also enjoy labour, quite a strange girl I am if you ask me &#128514; He sounded eager to escape! My ds was he same! I went into labour at 30 weeks was hospitalised had steroids then was on house rest until the doctors said there's a 1/6 chance of giving birth before 36 weeks, the weeks went by and I ended up gettin get Indus a day before my due date and had him on my due date I bet any money I would have went over on him aswel if I wasn't induced! The cheeky devil lol &#128156;&#128156;Click to expand...

Aww glad he managed to hold on until his due date they like to keep us on our toes!!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Is everyone ready to TTC next month!!?? It's fast approaching!!

AF has just come today for me so I guess we are officially TTC :happydance:


----------



## AliJo

I don't believe I've updated in this forum post. I got a BFP on the 23rd!! Was not expecting it!


----------



## 4magpies

My FET failed as my embryo didn't thaw. Gutted. Back to waiting. Next appointment is the 9th may to start all over again.


----------



## krissie328

4magpies said:


> My FET failed as my embryo didn't thaw. Gutted. Back to waiting. Next appointment is the 9th may to start all over again.

:hugs:

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## krissie328

xMissxZoiex said:


> Is everyone ready to TTC next month!!?? It's fast approaching!!
> 
> AF has just come today for me so I guess we are officially TTC :happydance:

:happydance: Good luck hun!! 

Congrats again Alijo!

Afm, I am just waiting on af and then we will be starting clomid!! I am so ready. She will be here in roughly two weeks. :witch:


----------



## OhHappyZ

I am so ready! My OH and I started "practicing" yesterday haha.

Ali!!!! Congrats!! That is a wonderful surprise &#128149;


----------



## kksy9b

4mag- so sorry to hear this news :hugs::hugs: Are you doing another fresh cycle?

Its just after midnight here so it's technically May 1!! So excited for you ladies to start moving over to trying!!


----------



## 4magpies

Kksy - yes. We have an appointment at our new clinic a week tomorrow. Hoping to start in August as I have started some new supplements and would like 3 months to get them in my system. 

You'll all probably be pregnant by then! Lol x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AliJo said:


> I don't believe I've updated in this forum post. I got a BFP on the 23rd!! Was not expecting it!

Wow!! Massive congratulations!!!



4magpies said:


> My FET failed as my embryo didn't thaw. Gutted. Back to waiting. Next appointment is the 9th may to start all over again.

Big hugs hunny :hugs:



krissie328 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone ready to TTC next month!!?? It's fast approaching!!
> 
> AF has just come today for me so I guess we are officially TTC :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Good luck hun!!
> 
> Congrats again Alijo!
> 
> Afm, I am just waiting on af and then we will be starting clomid!! I am so ready. She will be here in roughly two weeks. :witch:Click to expand...

Good luck!!!! Xx



OhHappyZ said:


> I am so ready! My OH and I started "practicing" yesterday haha.
> 
> Ali!!!! Congrats!! That is a wonderful surprise &#128149;

Good luck



AF finished Friday so we are actively TTC!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

It's May!! I love seeing tickers change over to ttc.


----------



## kksy9b

4mag- sending lots of good thoughts and prayers that your cycle in august is successful :hugs:

congratulations to the ladies moving over to TTC!! Like krissie said, i love seeing everything switch!

AFM, i got my BFP today! Super excited and nervous but mostly just feeling blessed


----------



## BabyBlondex

Good luck to everyone this month! I'm not ttc but I love stalking! &#128516;


----------



## fxmummyduck

kksy9b said:


> 4mag- sending lots of good thoughts and prayers that your cycle in august is successful :hugs:
> 
> congratulations to the ladies moving over to TTC!! Like krissie said, i love seeing everything switch!
> 
> AFM, i got my BFP today! Super excited and nervous but mostly just feeling blessed

Amazing news!!! Congratulations! Very happy for you!! So many bfps now from all these wtt threads, fab to see x


----------



## krissie328

Congrats again Kaity!! I am so excited for you!! 

Afm, still no af. I am feeling so moody and tired today. I keep expecting her to show and nothing. 

Dh is just confusing me. In one breathe he says he is ready and lets do this. In the next he says well we could wait until fall to go back to clomid and just try naturally this summer. We both know we want another one and anytime from now is fine. So I just don't know what to do. I really believe clomid is our only chance so not using it is the equivalent of not trying. I have never been pregnant in over 11 years that wasn't the result of clomid. But on the other hand I don't want him to feel like I went behind his back and took it. Eh.. sorry for the long rant. It is just my original plan after having DS was to start ttc this month. We moved it up earlier and earlier and now that it is finally May 2016 we are going to push it back? That makes no sense. But it is probably just my hormones making me crabby and slightly irrational.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Men are very strange creatures. They love to bottle up their feelings, but then let out a little word here or there. He is probably just nervous. It is a big life change adding another one, so he is probably going through the same thing as us, nervous but excited.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sure your hubby will be fine with it once AF comes and goes. He's been the one pushing to start trying for months and months now. Like Happy said, I'm sure its just his nerves sinking in. Praying he comes around to reason soon and you get to try this month!!


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I think it is because I have been more excited and talking about it more. I think he is realizing I will likely be preggo before much longer. And Christian is quickly approaching two and is hitting the "terrible twos" stage. Even though he isn't that terrible (yet?!). But he has been challenging for sure. 

I am nervous but I am always nervous and I don't think doing it now or in 4 months will really change that. 

So whenever af decides to show her face I am certain we will be trying. I keep thinking she will be here any time but so far nothing. Not even spotting. :wacko:


----------



## kksy9b

tell that witch to hurry up! she shows up when you dont want her too and takes her sweet old time when you do...just horrible all around


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> tell that witch to hurry up! she shows up when you dont want her too and takes her sweet old time when you do...just horrible all around

My grumpy butt has been thinking that all day long!! Oh well, she will show when she is ready I guess.


----------



## OhHappyZ

kksy9b said:


> tell that witch to hurry up! she shows up when you dont want her too and takes her sweet old time when you do...just horrible all around

:rofl: so true :rofl:


----------

